# étui  pas nid à poussière pour l'iPad



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2010)

hello  à tous!

j'ai actuellement un étui Incase, très pratique mais dont la matière fait prendre la poussière à mon iPad...

quelle matière ferait que l'iPad prenne moins la poussière ? 

car là c'est hallucinant et c'est l'étui qui lui fait prendre cette poussière avec ses rabats sur l'écran tactile et sa matière (neophrene je crois)


si vous avez des suggestions d'étuis moins nids à poussière que l'incase (paraît que c'est pareil pour l'étui apple à cause de sa matière)

donc, je cherche à savoir quelle est la matière qui donnerait le moins de poussière...

merci de vos retours d'expérience! et vos vos possibles liens


----------



## pinkipou (27 Octobre 2010)

Moi j'ai la macally bookstand depuis 4 jours et pour l'instant tout va bien. Elle est recouverte de feutre, et la poussière a l'air facile à enlever. J'ai pris cette protection, car elle ne recouvre pas totalement les bords de l'écran et surtout elle est facile à retirer contrairement a celle d'Apple qui est très difficile à enlever. 
Par contre la protection d'Apple est beaucoup plus protectrice.


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Moi j'ai la macally bookstand depuis 4 jours et pour l'instant tout va bien. Elle est recouverte de feutre, et la poussière a l'air facile à enlever. J'ai pris cette protection, car elle ne recouvre pas totalement les bords de l'écran et surtout elle est facile à retirer contrairement a celle d'Apple qui est très difficile à enlever.
> Par contre la protection d'Apple est beaucoup plus protectrice.



merci je vais aller voir ça!  j'attends vos autres avis, quels étuis avez-vous ? en êtes vous contents ?


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> merci je vais aller voir ça!  j'attends vos autres avis, quels étuis avez-vous ? en êtes vous contents ?



mon choix s'est finalement arrêté sur une housse Be.ez pour iPad (j'en avais une pour mon MacBook)
car je ne voulais pas de housse en neoprène...
et je préfère avoir l'iPad entre les mains, sans son étui, et le ranger une fois utilisé (pour le poser j'ai le dock clavier!)

du coup, voilà commencé chez amazon! je vous dirai si je suis contente...

mais j'aime bien les housses Be.ez! le look un peu kitsch (voir photo) mais c'est bon, c'est la qulité qui prime et je trouve ça rigolo!!


http://www.amazon.fr/Be-ez-robe-pour-iPad-Color/dp/B003C0VVGW/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1

oups je l'ai vu en rouge et moka à la Fnac et comme j'y vais samedi, je verrai avant de le commander dans cette autre coloris (un peu kitsch)... je vais voir s'ils en ont...


----------



## clochelune (30 Octobre 2010)

ça y est! housse la robe prise à la fnac! car il y était en rouge et moka! superbe en rouge... donc hop! bien moins lourd que l'incase... et moins nid à poussière!
et je connais bien ces housses, d'où, j'ai confiance en la qualité...


----------



## cillab (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai opter,pour une housse belkin pour le transport tissus mousse c'nikel et une en silicone pour tout les jours


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

cillab a dit:


> Bonjour
> Moi j'ai opter,pour une housse belkin pour le transport tissus mousse c'nikel et une en silicone pour tout les jours



merci pour tona vis! laquelle en silicone ?
je me demande si ça vaut la peine de mettre une coque de protection au dos de l'iPad... pour le moment je le sors de sa housse Be.ez et je le pose dessus, sur mes genoux! ça me va... mais
l'étui incase était trop lourd et surtout trop nid à poussière! l'étui iPad semble léger mais nid à poussière aussi (même matière que l'incase : néoprène)

onc je verrai! je suis en tout cas satisfaite avec la housse la robe!


----------



## Ciaranico (7 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un iPad depuis avril. Enfin, j'avais, car ma femme me l'a piqué !

Si je puis me permettre, il existe 3 types de compléments à l'ipad: 
- les coques arrières dures ou siliconées
- les pochettes pour les transporter, zippables, à pressions, lacets, etc.
- les pochettes "organiseur", ou avec support

Si vous voulez faire un cadeau ou encore trouver des idées pour vous en bricoler une, le meilleur site et de très très loin, c'est celui d'Etsy.com et vous y trouverez toutes sortes de pochettes faites main, en cuir ou pas. J'y ai longuement farfouillé, essayez, c'est sympa 

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=ipad&search_type=handmade&shopname=TuchMade

Bien cordialement

Nicolas ><>


----------



## wintercold (8 Novembre 2010)

*Apple iPad Monaco Aluminum Case - Silver*

design original et rigide!!!


----------

